# 2008 Bad Boy UTV 4WD Electric Hunting Vehicle



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $8,400.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday May-10-2008 18:35:59 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $8,750.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

